# chess board glue joints



## andrew777 (Jun 28, 2010)

New to the forum. You guys seem like a wealth of knowledge. Looking forward to learning!

I am making a maple and walnut chess board and have a few small gaps in my glue joints between the boards. What is the best way to make these less noticeable?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Clamp everything together an do all the trim work as if one piece. Everything needs to square, parallel, and exactly the same size.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

andrew777 said:


> I am making a maple and walnut chess board and have a few small gaps in my glue joints between the boards. What is the best way to make these less noticeable?


Hi Andrew and welcome aboard!

On your joints, are we talking about the field where all the squares come together? If so, as stated, build it from several pieces of both species and ensure your cuts are square. This can be done with a table saw that is well adjusted but can also be achieved (and best, in my opinion) by using a jointer or even a router to true the edges of the boards. To achieve this you have to make your initial cuts a wee bigger so you can plane the excess making the joints straight and tight.

I hope that answers your question.

Mac


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome Andrew, I suspect you are talking about gaps in joints that you have already glued. If the gap is large enough you can glue in a sliver of wood or you could make up a paste of sawdust and glue from the species you want to match.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

This might be a bit off but what about making the gaps bigger and introducing another wood as in inlay. You know what they say about lemons and lemanade.


----------

